# "Walking With Monsters"...



## HieroGlyph (Dec 9, 2005)

I watched the first of a new three part series on BBC1 last night - "Walking With Monsters" BBC1 8:30pm UK (8/12/2005) - and I was impressed, pleased, entertained and almost satisfied with this 'new beginning'.

Anyone else see the program?

I think the makers have done a great job of helping anyone envision Nature at work in terms of how evolution works on time spans more than difficult to fully appreciate. If I could just compress my appreciation in the same manner while still getting across my point! I feel I have waited for decades for the likes of this program. A pity I couldnt record it or get more people than I can actually count to watch it too. Aye, because its worth watching a few times at least. And it is a pity the program wasn't two or three times longer: there's more than enough paleological data available to re-animate possible scenarios. Of course, the only facts we have are the from the fossil evidence and the recreated behavioural scenes require an open mind...

"Walking With Monsters" almost brings to life some of the books of Richard Dawkins and Steve Jones, at least for myself. But then I have had the time and the desire to read those kinds of books. And if you havent then this new series is surely worth your time.

Enjoy.
HG


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree. This is definitly worth watching. I will ensure that I don't miss an episode. 

Also, in the last couple of weeks BBC1's _Life In The Undergrowth_ has been looking at spiders, and this (I thought) dovetailed very well with the first episode of _Walking With Monsters_ and its horrifically huge arthropods.  Hope I don't find one of them in the bath.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 14, 2005)

Indeed 

Life in the Undergrowth
Wednesday 9pm BBC1

Enjoy
HG


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 14, 2005)

Ahhh, so wonderous, amazing... That was Life In The Undergrowth.
Insects on land 100 million years before any vertebrate!

Tomorrow night (Thursday 15/12): Walking With Monsters, 20:30, BBC1.

Sorry, may be I should not be plugging these programs, but I've never been able not to be awed by the world. And whats a forum for if not to share such wonders?

Anyway, tomorrow 8:30pm

Ciao
HG


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 14, 2005)

What a horrible time! At that time everyone's in the pub


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 19, 2005)

Unfortunate for every pub I've ever know, this their tellies would never have shown!

Have a beer at home 

Second program, last week, was a little harder to keep that 'open-mind'...
HG


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 19, 2005)

If it hasn't already, then I do hope it is shown here.  I really enjoy programes about our wild life.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 12, 2006)

Hooray - David Attenborough's Life In The Undergrowth starts tonight!

I know I won't be going out anywere...

BTW how did these insects get tangled up in this thread ?


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 12, 2006)

_Walking With Monsters_ started at around the same time as _Life In The Undergrowth_, so the beginnings of both were set hundreds of millions of years past...


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 12, 2006)

It was another brilliant documentary...

I hope they publish a book of it.  I already have 'Life On Earth' standing in my bookcase.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a book, "Life In The Undergrowth", connected with the series. I was browsing it last week in a shop... Then having put it back on the shelf and moved along... to hear that familiar *thud* as it had sailed off a head-high shelf...


----------

